# Problem With Aux Port in 2013 Cruze



## brent769 (Apr 4, 2013)

Have you tried connecting via USB port? I'm assuming you mean that you're using the 3.5mm jack. Also what trim level is your Cruze? Does it have Navigation/Mylink?


----------



## Charles1275 (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm sorry. I'm not sure what trim level is but I'm fairly certain i have neither of those. I have Onstar if that what you are asking. Again, sorry for my ignorance.

I've have tried the usb and it does charge my phone but I didn't find much more functionality beyond that.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Charles1275 said:


> I'm sorry. I'm not sure what trim level is but I'm fairly certain i have neither of those. I have Onstar if that what you are asking. Again, sorry for my ignorance.
> 
> I've have tried the usb and it does charge my phone but I didn't find much more functionality beyond that.


The usb only works to play saves files. Best bet to use that is to get a flash drive (USB) and fill it with music. That's what I did. As far as finding the AUX, keep pushing the button that goes to CD and see if it goes to AUX. Mine doesn't bring it up automatically, I have to push the button until it goes to it.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

What kind of radio is it? A text-based green screen, or a 7" color?


----------



## Charles1275 (Jun 27, 2017)

A text based green screen I believe.

I've tried pressing the button multiple times and even holding it down and nothing seems to work.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Charles1275 said:


> A text based green screen I believe.
> 
> I've tried pressing the button multiple times and even holding it down and nothing seems to work.


Idk then. Sorry, wish I had more info for you. I have the text based green screen and it works fine. Maybe later someone else will come by with a suggestion. hope you get it figured out!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

It's possible the cable isn't connected, or the switch in the plug isn't working. Not sure what to suggest short of digging into the dash to check on things.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Do you have stereo controls on your steering wheels? I ask because the AUX and USB ports are connected differently depending on this.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

I have some bad news.

Your symptoms are normal. Android phones from about 2014 and newer aren't recognized as a USB device on the older Cruzes built before Android changed the software for connectivity. GM can't or won't update their older USB versions to be compatible, AFAIK. 

You have 3 options:

1) Use the 3.5 audio jack. Cost: $10 for the double-ended headphone cord.

2) Upgrade the PDIM to the Bluetooth A2DP version. P/N 22829143. Cost: $100-120 for the part, and you have to do some work in the center console to replace it. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-...bluetooth-a2dp-bluetooth-audio-streaming.html

3) Switch to an iPhone, those still connect to USB just fine. Cost: ?


----------



## Charles1275 (Jun 27, 2017)

weimerrj said:


> I have some bad news.
> 
> Your symptoms are normal. Android phones from about 2014 and newer aren't recognized as a USB device on the older Cruzes built before Android changed the software for connectivity. GM can't or won't update their older USB versions to be compatible, AFAIK.
> 
> ...


I see. This makes a lot of sense. I will more than likely try on of these then. Thank you for your help.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Option 4) Put your music on a USB stick. Nothing to connect when you get into the car. Not all USB sticks play well, but the SanDisk Cruser seems to be solid. If you use a program like MP3Tag, you can add all the titles and artists to ID the files.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

weimerrj said:


> I have some bad news.
> 
> Your symptoms are normal. Android phones from about 2014 and newer aren't recognized as a USB device on the older Cruzes built before Android changed the software for connectivity. GM can't or won't update their older USB versions to be compatible, AFAIK.
> 
> ...


That didn't work for me. It was hit or miss with brand new cord from Apple Store Genius Bar. I would get the device not supported message on the phone and the big black box on the screen saying try reconnecting. I ended up just using the USB stick and called it a day. BT was same way with random no device found. I tested it out with my other 2 Windows burn phones and they worked fine Bt and USB. 

I left GM and went Honda and entirely new cable since then and not supported and reply to text is garbage. Seems like every update breaks something as if the same team is responsible for the FB updates.



ChevyGuy said:


> Option 4) Put your music on a USB stick. Nothing to connect when you get into the car. Not all USB sticks play well, but the SanDisk Cruser seems to be solid. If you use a program like MP3Tag, you can add all the titles and artists to ID the files.


Just remember to rename the USB if you add/delete music or you get the INDEXING loop of death.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I am not sure what you mean by newer android phones not working through USB. My Motorola Z Force connects fine and can play the music I have saved on the phone. However, no phone can run audio from Spotify through the USB. The USB part just reads files saved on the phone/flash drive, it doesn't work like a headphone jack. I thought you were using a 3.5 mm jack to begin as that is what aux is for. lol When you plug in a flash drive it will come out as "USB".


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

@wasney-

What year is your Cruze? My 2012 stopped connecting to my Android phones when I upgraded to the Samsung S4. My S2 Skyrocket worked fine, and then I found out about the protocol software change starting with the S4. 

It could be a Samsung-specific thing, though.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

weimerrj said:


> @wasney-
> 
> What year is your Cruze? My 2012 stopped connecting to my Android phones when I upgraded to the Samsung S4. My S2 Skyrocket worked fine, and then I found out about the protocol software change starting with the S4.
> 
> It could be a Samsung-specific thing, though.


I have a 2013 LT. My Note 5 worked fine with the Aux. Never tried USB with it. But my Moto Z Force works with it great. I usually only plug it in to charge it, but usually will play the music from it while it's charging since the radio is the same 10 songs. lol


----------

